# Introducing Katie, Allison and Trinity ...



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

...my 3 does enjoying a beautiful, sunny day in the foothills of central Arizona. I was out taking pics of all the new babies (Showgirl, Sizzle, Silkie and Serama chix) and couldn't resist taking a few of the girls.

I'm not sure the photos attached...hmmm, here goes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Ooh aren't they cool looking?! :greengrin: Nice!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I like trinity !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are very nice... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! They are the sunshine of my life even here in sunny AZ. Trinity looks like an Alpaca in that pic...silly goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome.... :thumb:


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

OMG!!! I love Trin! She is so cute! 
My good friend has a 50/50 Boer/Angora....copper color. I want some too! They seem to be real sweethearts!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty girls!! They look so soft!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww they are very cute and they look so happy


----------

